# Island lake rec area



## Brightman (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has rode there this year .I haven't seen anybody there .is it still open for riding. Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

They require 4inches of snow before they open the trails. 

Oh and the trails are not that great because they are the bike trails and some areas are tight. 

I suggest heading north to west branch 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Was there yesterday working dogs. The most snow I've ever seen there. Lots of sled tracks and there are areas that are not tight trails, it's not Gaylord or da UP but it might be better than sitting home on your butt if you don't expect too much. Think there are areas over at hIghland rec area you can ride also.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rode there with a big group the last two Sundays. Best snow there in along time (and huge drifts) As others said if looking to ride trails it is not the place. In the back are old gravel pits with tons of hill climbs. Also a lot of fields and fun stuff to play around on along with good jumps.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also be very careful out there. My buddy destroyed the bulkhead and a arms on his rev by hitting a giant chunk of concrete under the snow. We were coming back after dark and he went about two feet off the main trail everyone was using.


----------

